# Chrome Lower grill



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

Anyone know where I can buy a chrome lower valance?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Race Mesh Grill Inserts*

The only thing I have found was at PFYC.COM. I dont think it's exactly what your looking for, but it is a chrome mesh grill and lower valance inserts. Here is website page I found it on.

http://www.pfyc.com/c/GTEXT/Exterior+Accessories.html


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Here you go!*

Did a little google search for you. It's not bad. Here is the exact link.

http://www.wooddashexperts.com/customer/home.php?cat=6152


----------



## B.G.GRUFF (Nov 13, 2007)

You could try these too.RaceMesh Photo Gallery


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input....What do you think about painting them chrome, or having them dipped?


----------



## B.G.GRUFF (Nov 13, 2007)

Check out the electro-polished stainless steel ones. Thats almost chrome, I think. IIRC, there was a member on this forum who has these already. Hopefully, he'll jump in with some first-hand input.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

How about a $10-15 option that's reversible?
Chrome door edge molding.
Mike


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

+1 on the moulding mod, did that to mine, too. Now it makes me want to do something different to the grilles.


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

Moulding? Can you explain further? Where do I get it?


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

kanibal said:


> Moulding? Can you explain further? Where do I get it?


Its a flexible plastic chrome molding u can get at pepBoys Autozone etc.
It's made for the edge of a door to protect and add some flash they also make it in gold if you wanna be gangsta lol
Mike


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Dan_E said:


> +1 on the moulding mod, did that to mine, too. Now it makes me want to do something different to the grilles.


+2
I'm thinking of doing a delete for a while?
Dunno yet.
Mike


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info..I'm off to PepBoys sometime this week.


----------

